# Eclipse



## bernd (19. Mrz 2004)

Vieleicht bin ich zu blöd, aber dauernd hör ich von Leuten die Eclipse programmieren.
Darunter sind auch welche die fragen wie man die IDE von deutsch auf englisch umstellt!
Aber wo zum ... bekommt man denn ein deutsches Sprachpaket für Eclipse her????????

Gruß Bernd.  :shock:


----------



## bygones (19. Mrz 2004)

von der offiziellen Eclipse Seite 

http://download.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/L-2.1.2_Translations-200312151300/index.php

Gibts aber nicht für Eclipse 3.0 !


----------



## bernd (19. Mrz 2004)

Danke, dann werd ich mich da mal schlau machen!
 :###


----------

